# chondrocalcinosis in the knee



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello all,

Doc did partial medial meniscetomy (29881) then in the _*lateral compartment *_found early calcinosis noted within the the lateral meniscus on the inner margin rim. Shaver was used to lightly debride the calcified edges of the meniscus, but structure remained intact.

Would this then become 29880 or just 29877 for the lateral compartment...?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Oct 27, 2011)

My advice would be to code 29880 to include the partial medial meniscectomy as well as the debridement of the lateral meniscus.

The basis for this is that the description for 29877 states "Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; debridement/shaving of articular cartilage".  The key words being "articular cartilage".

It would not be appropriate to code 29877 for the debridement of the lateral meniscus, as the meniscus is not considered articular cartilage.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## sauka (Oct 27, 2011)

Tracey Thompson said:


> My advice would be to code 29880 to include the partial medial meniscectomy as well as the debridement of the lateral meniscus.
> 
> The basis for this is that the description for 29877 states "Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; debridement/shaving of articular cartilage".  The key words being "articular cartilage".
> 
> ...



what is the real difference between 29880 and 29881 since both are not different and none is mentioning partial?


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Oct 27, 2011)

The following are the code descriptions according to Encoder Pro for CPT codes 29880 and 29881...

29880: Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; with meniscectomy (medial AND lateral, including any meniscal shaving) 

29881: Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; with meniscectomy (medial OR lateral, including any meniscal shaving) 

The important difference between 29880 and 29881 is that 29880 regards only one compartment, either medial OR lateral; 29881 regards both compartments medial AND lateral.  

In regards to whether the meniscectomy is complete or partial is not a factor in code selection as the code descriptions for both 29880 and 29881 state "any meniscal shaving".

It was my understanding that the question within the original post was not regarding the use of 29880 versus 29881, but rather the use of 29880/29881 versus 29877.

I'm unclear on the possible confusion or the subsequent question, but I hope this information helps!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks much Tracey!!!


----------

